# Favorite Freshwater Fish



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

simple question what is your favortie freshwater fish?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Betta fishie


----------



## swordtail36 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yellow Guppies have to be one of my favorite.


----------



## Patrico12345 (Aug 3, 2010)

swordtail36 said:


> Yellow Guppies have to be one of my favorite.


I have to agree with you there. I just lost my only male yellow guppy a while back but I have a preggo yellow female that's about to explode with babies!!!


----------



## foo4sho (Jun 16, 2010)

bumblebee gobies are the cutest and coolesst little fish


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

not technically freshwater but mudskipper lol either that or most any type of apisto or fancy pleco.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Angel fish or Red eye tetra.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Discus, fo sho


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Hardest question ever, I don't have just one. 
Blue texas
Green terror
Silver dollar
Henlie stingray
Asian arowana
probably more but thats all i can think of


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think Dojo loaches are my favorites... they are so smart and inquisitive. They are fun to watch, beautiful, and will take food out of your hand/nibble on your fingers once they get used to you.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Knives and Gar.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh nvm stingrays for sure. also knight gobys are awesome and hill stream loaches. and hxc if u like dojos u should check out peppered loaches i just got one a few weeks ago very similar behavior and body structure as a dojo but its like silver and blue with black speckles down their side. here a picture mine has slightly better coloration than this one animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/loaches/images/PepperedLoachWFLo_Ap4A.jpg


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Hm, no one said platys... xD

Well MY favorite would have to be platys! They are so cute, always doing something dumb... it's so adorable!! But my second favorite would have to be Guppies. They are so beautiful... I'm thinking about getting some.


----------



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Black moor Goldfish
Turqoise Guppies 
Albino corydora catfish


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

my favorite fish in MY tank is my reed fish (also knows as rope fish). He is pretty cool to watch.

My favorite fish that I have seen would be discus fish, very beautiful.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> and hxc if u like dojos u should check out peppered loaches i just got one a few weeks ago very similar behavior and body structure as a dojo but its like silver and blue with black speckles down their side.


They are pretty, but we're trying to avoid getting more fish right now, lol. I;m moving home for six months while my husband deploys and we're trying to cut down our fishy populations


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> They are pretty, but we're trying to avoid getting more fish right now, lol. I;m moving home for six months while my husband deploys and we're trying to cut down our fishy populations


lol yeah i remember you saying that oh and i have another favorite which would be koi!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Plecos and Featherfins! But I still really like my others


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Fish;
- Freshwater Puffer

Inverts
- Crayfish (Procambarus
Vasquezae)
- Any kind of Snail
- Ghost shrimp


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Hmm... I already said betta but I forgot about panda corys! So cute


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

XD Has to be Guppies :3 you never know what your gonna get the next time round


----------



## The Lowercase Q (Aug 21, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> I think Dojo loaches are my favorites... they are so smart and inquisitive. They are fun to watch, beautiful, and will take food out of your hand/nibble on your fingers once they get used to you.


I completely agree. I have a 6 inch Dojo in my community, and it "dances". It's definitely the first fish everyone notices in my tank.

But other than dojo loaches, I love stingrays, even though I don't have any yet.


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

tequilla delta guppies fo sure!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Flower horn and parrot fish. I don't know why but there is just something about flower horns I love. Also parrots I know lots of people don't like them but I love those cute little faces.


----------



## beamer-crawdad (Mar 21, 2011)

:fish: crayfish!


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I love just about all botia, and I want a butterfly (hillstream) loach SOOOO bad, but they don't have them at petco, so I'm gonna try Pet Village in Yakima.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

eeeew Yakima. But for fish I guess I would be willing to go there. If there was NOTHING else. 

I like bettas, for sure. All the color variations, the gracefulness of their fins..... and their personalities!

And my mum's bristlenose pleco. He's hilarious.

And cory cats.... they kind of remind me of Mo from Wall-E.... 


and...
and.......
.... and....


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Probably Frontosa's for me, specifically the Zaire Blue/Kapampa variant.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Blue Rams are my favorite cichlid. They're small, beautiful, spunky, and in my opinion, intelligent for a dwarf cichlid. I once got a male for my female (I didn't know he was sick when I got him, he died and my female almost died), and while he was still strong, he would chase my female around the tank. Once, he made a lung at my female, and she just ducked it and he hit the wall of the tank HARD lol. my female simply swam away.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Bristlenose pleco favorite by far to be proceeded by about every other pleco. I love plecos what can I say


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

tiger barbs and danios, schooling fish rock.


----------



## serpa_man (Mar 7, 2011)

i love the red fin sharks. i have been wanting one for a while now since i got my tank up and running. but i dont want him to get to big for my ten so im probably just gunna wait until i get like a 20 or a 25 gal. then after i get him ima get some fish that he wont attack. cant wait. but i do love the serpae tetras, prinstilla tetras, and tiger barbs.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

woohoo tiger barbs...just sayen...


----------



## serpa_man (Mar 7, 2011)

i love the coloration of the tiger barbs. now if only i had a bigger tank than a 10 gal.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I had Tiger barbs in a 10 gallon and they did fine. 4 of them, and a chinese algae eater.


----------



## serpa_man (Mar 7, 2011)

i also have the fish that are in my sig in my only tank. unless i want to cycle my itty bitty tiny one. but i would need another air pump and bubble stone in order to get those tiger barbs. and the itty bitty tiny one is like an octagon and maybe like 2.5g or less i dono.


----------

